# Emergent Jews?



## ericfromcowtown (Oct 30, 2009)

This sounds familiar:

'New Jews' stake claim to faith, culture - CNN.com


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow, this is even a cut below the Jewish version of "New Calvinism". It does indeed sound like Brian McLaren got a hold of Judaism!


----------



## William Price (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, seems as if the emergent demonic spirit is not just after the true faith. It is interested in attacking and convulsing anything that has any resemblance to God in it.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Nov 5, 2009)

Well you have Orthodox Jewish rappers like Y-Love!! The Lubavitchers are imitating the outreach techniques of modern Evangelical Christianity.


----------

